# slin in cutting..



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

in your opinion is possible?or slin is good only for mass?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

The lads i know that use it, only really use it put on some serious size really really quick.. its use in cutting i dont know as i dont know too much about it.. maybe one of the mods can help you out with this one, as slin aint the kind of stuff to mess around with (neither is any other gear, but slin is dangerous if you dont know what your doing)


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> The lads i know that use it, only really use it put on some serious size really really quick.. its use in cutting i dont know as i dont know too much about it.. maybe one of the mods can help you out with this one, as slin aint the kind of stuff to mess around with (neither is any other gear, but slin is dangerous if you dont know what your doing)


i'm using it in cutting..so i wanna know your opinion..

i know how is dangerous slin, but also know how to avoid the problems


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my opinion slin has no place whilst cutting


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

many 'naturals' use it while dieting.. it has its place imo.. u just need to be very experienced with it...

from my experience slin doesn't make me fat.. its me sh1tting myself that i'll go hypo and banging in an outrageous amount of carbs... and the excess carbs made me fat..

i may use it this time to diet with but it will be a very low dose just to keep some fullness prob 4iu with 4iu GH


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

agreed,i think with good diet youll be ok with that untill 4 maybe 2 weeks out db


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Im using insulin right now, no thermogenics, no cardio, yet I'm loosing bodyfat.

It's all down to consuming the right amount of carbs, and also when you develop some degree of insulin resistance that you begin to store more fat.

In theory insulin is supposed to make you leaner, as more of the carbs you consume are taken up by the liver and muscles.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tkd said:


> Im using insulin right now, no thermogenics, no cardio, yet I'm loosing bodyfat.
> 
> *It's all down to consuming the right amount of carbs,* and also when you develop some degree of insulin resistance that you begin to store more fat.
> 
> *In theory insulin is supposed to make you leaner, as more of the carbs you consume are taken up by the liver and muscles*.


I like both those statements mate...

to be honest i wouldnt try insulin for the first time when dieting but if you feel experienced enough give it a go... like u said TKD it should make the body more effecient with the carbs..

wait a few weeks and i'll be using it while dieting so i will give u lot an insight to how I get on


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

i used it on its own in 2003 dietting for my first show.

i was eatting 300g of carbs a day about 400g protien and 50 g fat.

i would have 10 ius straight after trainning followed by 100g glucose and 40g whey powder drink imediatly after .

i had no problems with that ,that year.

but in 2005 i did the same protacol ,but my diet was 500g carbs 500g protien and 50g fat ,first day of that diet had a seriouse hypo ,gone, paramedics out the lot.

personaly ive never touched it again dietting, because to this day i still dont no why it hit me so hard when i had more carbs on board than the last time i used it dietting and the same doseage.

if i was to experiment again i would do what db said real low insuline and mix it with your gh .

be carefull mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

still no change in my opinion guys, i have prepped guys with slin and without it and believe me the end results are much better well one of my guys went to not qualifing to placing top 4 within 18months and this was a huge part in that


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> still no change in my opinion guys, i have prepped guys with slin and without it and believe me the end results *are much better *well one of my guys went to not qualifing to placing top 4 within 18months and this was a huge part in that


with or without slin?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you read the thread you will see i am against Slin whilst cutting mate


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> if you read the thread you will see i am against Slin whilst cutting mate


sorry bro, but i'm not english so something i don't understand everything


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Some guys use it to induce ketosis more quickly when following a ketogenic diet. Not a method I would recommend though.

The only time I would recommend using whilst dieting is on a clean refeed day. fast acting slin at 5ius on waking, 10ius PWO and 5ius mid afternoon. Great for restoring glycogen levels but got to be careful not to eat sh1t because as we all know its also very anabolic for fat.

J


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

an italian ifbb pro D.S. has recomended to me to use it in cutting, whit careful to fat,it works very well also in cutting


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

BranchWarren said:


> sorry bro, but i'm not english so something i don't understand everything


We know, you are American and one of the most freaky pros out there.

J


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

supercell said:


> We know, you are American and one of the most freaky pros out there.
> 
> J


yes quadrasaurus:lol:


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

i used it to cut and it worked great, my veins in my arms sholders came out within a week. However it is risky. If you do it make sure you take 10g of carbs per i.u and slowly bring the carb level down over the course.

I was using about 12-15 i.u slin with approx 60g carbs straight after (and then a carb meal about 40 min later) if you feel it gives you too much paranoia reincrease the carbs to find the level that works for you. (dont reduce to dramatically too quick or you might be a gonner)

I know guys who take 20 i.u after training (bulking though)....


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

If you are dieting and attempting to use insulin, you have to remember that your blood glucose levels will already be low.

I use a blood glucose monitor, an affordable and invaluable tool.

Make sure your glucose levels are within range before you inject the insulin.

Then check glucose levels again, around 30 minutes after using insulin (this is roughly about when humalog kicks in).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BranchWarren said:


> an italian ifbb pro D.S. has recomended to me to use it in cutting, whit careful to fat,it works very well also in cutting


well in that case you have to use it  i have learnt in my time that status in the sport does not mean you know what is best for others to do....

ultimatly the choice is yours i would advise against it though


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

wouldnt glucophage be safer to use on a high carb day though seeing as it increases insulin sensitivity but also controls the insulin spike to a degree?more chance of getting the glycogen in the muscle right???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why not just diet without it??


----------

